# quant à / au / aux



## malena es nombre de ...

*a concurrence libre et efficace et ses supposées vertus quant au prix à la consomma
*lo traduciriais asi:
"la competencia libre y eficaz y sus supuestas virtudes en cuanto al precio del consumo"

gracias, gracias, gracias


----------



## moira

la concurrence libre et efficace et ses supposées vertus quant au *(indice des)* prix à la consomma*tion* = la libre y eficaz competencia y sus supuestas virtudes en cuanto al *(índice de)* precio al consumo.


----------



## frangs

No estoy seguro del significado de esta expresión en la frase de más abajo. Con el resto no hay problema.
¿Alguna opinión?. Gracias de antemano


"Un autre récepteur turbo-égaliseur a quant à lui été imaginé dans le but de pouvoir réduire la complexité du turbo-détecteur..."

Mis intentos: 
"En cuanto a otro receptor turboecualizador, el mismo se ha ideado con el fin de poder reducir la complejidad del turbo-detector..."


----------



## DearPrudence

Pienso que en la frase antes se debía hablar de otro producto y
*"quant a lui"* sólo está aquí para sobrayar la "diferencia" de función quizás entre los dos.
Me parece que *"en cuanto"* es la tradución y que no se necesita el *"el mismo".*
Pero espere otras opiniones porque mi español no es bastante bueno para saber lo que diríamos en español.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como bien dice *DearPrudence*, "quant à lui" está distinguiendo el "turbo-égaliseur" de otro dispositivo del que se debe haber hablado anteriormente (quizá el "turbo-détecteur" mismo).
Como también dice tan bien nuestra prudente coforera, la traducción de "quant à lui" es, en este caso, "en cuanto a él".
El resultado podría ser algo como:

*Otro receptor turbo-ecualizador ha sido ideado, en cuanto a él, para reducir la complejidad del turbo-detector.*

saludos


----------



## totor

frangs said:


> "Un autre récepteur turbo-égaliseur a quant à lui été imaginé dans le but de pouvoir réduire la complexité du turbo-détecteur..."



Otra opción, fuera de las expresadas por Dearprudence y Víctor Pérez, es

*Por lo que respecta al otro receptor…, éste fue imaginado con el objeto de reducir la complejidad del turbodetector.*


----------



## frangs

Gracias compañeros, finalmente creo que me quedaré con mi versión o la de Totor, que son práctiamente iguales intecambiando "en cuanto a" - "por lo que respecta a"  y  "el mismo" - "este".
Sí que tenéis razón que antes se habla de otros dispositivos y eso aclara el uso de la expresión.
1000 gracias!


----------



## anniuss

J'ai besoin de traduir cette phrase:
"Les personnes bilingues au sein de l’entreprise, quant à elles, ne sont pas rompues à l’exercice de la traduction"

Mon probleme: je ne sait pas comment je peut traduire: "Quant à elles"
Je vous remercie!


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Pienso que es : en cuanto a ellas


----------



## magdala

Hola!
O quizá: en lo que les concierne...
salut


----------



## yserien

Yo añadiría " en lo que respeta a ellas, con referencia a ellas,referente a ellas.....


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

A mí me resultaría más natural, en vista de su colocación dentro de la frase, usar: "por su parte".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Passi

Hola a todos

Me parece muy acertada la respuesta de Gévy.
A bientôt.


----------



## sandrasalamandra

_Taiwan's Crown Culture Corporation_ a *quant **à elle* elle expédié 700 000 exemplaires

Je voulois savoir comment je peut dire ça en français... 

Merci


----------



## Yul

_Bonjour sandra,
__
Selon moi.__ tu l'avais correctement.

On pourrait dire aussi: 

Taiwan's Crown Culture Corporation_ , *quant **à elle, a *expédié 700 000 exemplaires
_La "Taiwan's Crown Culture Corporation"_, *quant **à elle*, a expédié 700 000 exemplaires
_La compagnie Taiwan's Crown Culture, _*quant **à elle, * a expédié 700 000 exemplaires

Cette formulation laisse entendre qu'il a été précédemment question que d'autres organisations ont eu à se  manifester à leur façon auprès de leurs clients ou autes.
Yul


----------



## Bushwhacker

En un texto en que se habla de los Hermanos Marx, y en concreto de los dos hermanos que no estuvieron demasiado en el grupo, hallo lo siguiente: 

"Zeppo fit une brève carrière dans l'ombre de ses trois principaux frères, Gummo ayant été quant a lui un interprète à la scène auprès de ceux-ci. "

En verde una frase que no acabo de entender. Parece que dice que GUmmo también fue actor pero sólo en teatro junto a los Hermanos. Sin embargo el quant a lui me deja algo fuera de juego. 

Qué quiere decir en este contexto quant a lui, en rojo, y la frase en verde, por favor?

Merci

Resulta algo extraño traducir:

Siendo Gummmo para con él (con respecto a él) un actor en la escena junto a ellos (los hermanos). 

Ese "para con él" "en cuanto a él" no me casa con el resto de la frase, y los ejemplos consultados en el site no acaban de aclararme la intención final de la misma. 

Tengo tentación de simplemente traducir "Gummo también fue actor en los escenarios teatrales junto al resto d elos hermanos." Obvio "quant a lui" No sé...


----------



## Paquita

¿No te gusta el "por su parte" propuesto en este hilo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=397004
?


----------



## Bushwhacker

Paquit& said:


> ¿No te gusta el "por su parte" propuesto en este hilo
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=397004
> ?



Si. Esto sí encaja porque hace referencia a sí mismo, a Gummo. Desconocía que el "quant a + pronombre." en francéś también pudiera significar "por su parte" Todo el rato pensaba que el "lui" estaba haciendo referencia a su hermano Zeppo, de quien se habla justo antes.

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

"Quant à lui" significa "por lo que le concierne" pero el "lui" igual que el "le" español se refiere a la persona de la que se está hablando en la frase donde se pone la expresión.

Podrían haber escrito:
Quant à Grummo, il....
Hubiera sido lo mismo que:
Grummo, quant à lui, ....

edit: 
1) igual que el "le" español de "le concierne"
2) igual que el "él" español de "en cuanto a él"


----------



## Bushwhacker

Paquit& said:


> "Quant à lui" significa "por lo que le concierne" pero el "lui" igual que el "le" español se refiere a la persona de la que se está hablando en la frase donde se pone la expresión.
> 
> Podrían haber escrito:
> Quant à Grummo, il....
> Hubiera sido lo mismo que:
> Grummo, quant à lui, ....



Entiendo que se trata de una forma un tanto retórica, este "Gummo,... quant à lui..." Sin embargo, el "lui" en francés también significa "él", no? Yo hubiera traducido el "Quant a lui" como "en cuanto a él". De hecho en catalán se escribe muy parecido al francés "Quant a ell", sin el "en", por lo que en principio la figura me es muy familiar Al no comenzar con "Quant à Gummo", y colocarse el "quant à lui" luego, es lo que me estaba generando confusión con respecto a Zeppo, pues éste sólo queda separado por una coma y no por un punto, con lo que hubiera entendido que eran dos cosas distintas.

En fin. Todo aclarado. Gracias.


----------



## totor

Otra opción, aparte de la de Paquita, es *por lo que a él respecta*.


----------



## Bushwhacker

totor said:


> Otra opción, aparte de la de Paquita, es *por lo que a él respecta*.



Merci bien


----------



## blacklight6

Hola, me gustaría que me digan si así como he traducido esta frase está bien. pues tengo dudas con la parte en negrita. Gracias. 

Des acteurs traditionnels de la distribution *ont quant à eux mis plus de temps à combiner* le canal électronique et le canal physique. On peut citer comme exemples,la **** ou encore ****.

En cuanto a los actores tradicionales de la distribución, ellos emplean mejor el tiempo combinando el canal electrónico y el canal físico. Como por ejemplo: ****o ****.


----------



## silaya

ce que tu as écrit signifie:

Quant aux acteurs traditionnels de la distribution, ils ont employé leur temps de façon plus judicieuse pour combiner le canal éléctronique et physique. Comme par exemple: **** ou ****" 

donc ce n'est pas exactement ça.

Ma tentative:

Ciertos actores tradicionales de la distribuciòn, por su parte,  tardaron mas en combinar el canal electrònico y el canal fìsico. Podemos dar como ejemplos la **** o ****.


----------



## silaya

Vale ^^
gracias


----------



## avefenix78

Bonsoir, j'ai lu dans une grammaire que "quant à" va suivi d'un pronom mais j'ai trouvé sur google beaucoup de réponses avec "quant à + nom".  C'est une question d'emploi ou "quant à" s'emploie aussi avec des noms?. Merci.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Le mieux c'est de consulter le dictionnaire, regarde les emplois et les exemples qui accompagnent:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/quant à

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## khammy

avefenix78 said:


> Bonsoir, j'ai lu dans une grammaire que "quant à" va suivi d'un pronom mais j'ai trouvé sur google beaucoup de réponses avec "quant à + nom". C'est une question d'emploi ou "quant à" s'emploie aussi avec des noms?. Merci.


 

Quant à sa mere...(nom)
Quant à elle...(pronom)


----------



## Nikem

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ 
Hola, amantes de la lengua.

¿Cuál de estas expresiones es preferible para traducir "quant à" en este frase?

Ce modèle socio-historique consiste dans un ensemble articulé d’hypothèses *quant à* la nature et à l’évolution de processus pouvant susciter...

Este modelo socio-histórico consiste en un conjunto articulado de hipótesis *sobre/que versan sobre/que hacen referencia a* la naturaleza y la evolución de procesos que pueden suscitar...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



Nikem said:


> Hola, amantes de la lengua.
> 
> ¿Cuál de estas expresiones es preferible para traducir "quant à" en este frase?
> 
> Ce modèle socio-historique consiste dans un ensemble articulé d’hypothèses *quant à* la nature et à l’évolution de processus pouvant susciter...
> 
> Este modelo socio-histórico consiste en un conjunto articulado de hipótesis *sobre/que versan sobre/que hacen referencia a* la naturaleza y la evolución de procesos que pueden suscitar...


 
En mi opinión, la elección es del traductor que tiene el texto (y contexto)ante los ojos y es el que mejor puede determinar la idoneidad de una traducción.

Los foristas solamente aportan propuestas.

Una  posibilidad entre muchas:

...en lo que a ..... se refiere.


----------



## Le.coeur.rouge

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos 

Quisiera que me ayudarán con  la siguiente traducción: _Le transport aérien joue quant á lui un rôle essentiel dans les pays les plus étendus, industrialisés comme les Etats-Unis ou le Canadá_

Según mi traducción: el transporte aéreo en cuanto a él un rol esencial en los países más extendidos, industrializados como Estados Unidos o Canadá. 


Alguien podría decirme si está bien o no???


Gracias!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El _quant à lui_ está bien traducido pero... ¿y el verbo? 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Le.coeur.rouge

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> El _quant à lui_ está bien traducido pero... ¿y el verbo?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Cintia tienes razón me falto el verbo jugar.....pero encontré una mejor traducción a  mi parecer; _El transporte aéreo por su parte juega un rol esencial en los países más desarrollados, industrializados como Estados Unidos o Canadá, pero también en las de potencias emergentes como China y Brasil_


Gracias!!!


----------

